# gutes hechtrezept



## Angel-Suchti (13. September 2009)

Hi boardies!
Ich habe noch mehrere Hechte in der Truhe, und würde gerne wissen, wie ich die zubereiten kann, dass sie nicht diesen hechttypischen Geschmack haben?! 
bisher schmeckten hechte bei mir immer so wie das was sie fressen zusammengemischt...(Fische,frösche, wasservöge,...)l:v:v:v
oder hab ich da was falsch gemcht? hab bisher immer nur mit buter kross angebraten, oder ihn mit Tomatengemüse gedünstet) 

      könnt ihr mir irgendwie behilflich sein???|uhoh:


----------



## Tobi94 (13. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Ich brate ihn immer in guter Butter mit ein paar Zwiebeln. Dazu Bratkartoffeln und die Sauce, inder der Hecht gebraten ist...Lecker!


----------



## Malagacosta (15. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Hallo Angel-Suchti,
ich habe am 18.5.2008 ein Rezept eingestellt. Das Thema war zwar Zander, ist aber vom Hecht! Schau es dir mal an. Du wirst bestimmt begeistert sein, weil einfach und gut. Viel Spaß.
Malagacosta


----------



## shorty 38 (15. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Hallo Angel - Suchti, versuch es einfach mal mit dem Klassiker: Hechtnocken auf Weißwein- oder Wermuthsoße. Dir das Rezept hier zu beschreiben ist etwas schwer und hat viel mit dem Gewicht der Eier, bzw. des Eiweißes zu tun. Ferner mußt du die Filets mehrmals durch den Wolf drehen und zum Schluß noch durch ein Haarsieb. Such Dir die genaue Zutatenliste bei Google und du wirst an diesem Rezept deine Freude haben, ein echter Klassiker halt. Gruß Shorty


----------



## honeybee (16. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Schau mal HIER...."Bosses Hecht" ist oberlecker.


----------



## karpfenbrausi (16. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

http://www.fischereiverein-koenigsdorf.de/Hecht_im_Speckmantel.pdf


...und naja, Hecht schmeckt halt nach Hecht.


----------



## archi69 (18. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Moin,

ich habe die Erfahrung gemacht, dass der Hecht "immer nach Hecht schmeckt", wenn man wie in einigen o.g. Rezepten den Hecht im Ganzen lässt.

Versuch einfach mal 1. folgendes (ähnlich wie Tobi): Schneide den Hecht in max. 1,5 cm dicke Scheiben (Kotletts). Wälze die Scheiben in Mehl (da bleibt das Fleisch saftig) und brate ihn gut in Butter aus.

Oder 2. Bereite eine gute Dillsoße (musste mal bissl googeln) und mit gut meine ich gut Dill! Frisch natürlich. Darin lässt Du auch wieder Hechtstücken, etwas größer als bei 1., gar ziehen. Ruhig etwas länger, das verträgt der Hecht, das Fleisch muss fast von allein von den Gräten fallen.

So, jetzt ran an den Herd! #h


----------



## AdamLatte (19. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

servus!

also ich mach meine fische meisten alle ähnlich.
hab heute auch hecht zubereitet, 88cm - 8Pfund...
hab ihn heut nacht gleich nach dem ausnehmen
mit pfeffer salz und rosmarien gewürzt, lorbeerblätter
und oderdentlich knoblauch ihn den bauch innenraum.
paar butterflocken innen rein und oben drüber.
dann hab ich ihn halbiert, aufs backblech gepackt und mit alufolie bedeckt. nach ner halben stund die alufolie runter und nochmals ne halbe stund offen im backoffen fertiggegart.
ich hab den fisch nicht geschuppt, weil die schuppen den fisch vor dem austrocknen schützen, meine meinung.

gruss marcel


----------



## juchte (19. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

1 Hecht ca.1,5 kg oder größer,Salz,40g Speck,
50g Butter oder Margarine,1/8 l saure Sahne,
1,5 Teel. Stärkemehl,Zitronensaft

Den Hecht vorbereiten und filetieren,die Portionen auf beiden Seiten salzen und in eine Pfanne legen.Speckwürfel auslassen,auf kleiner Flamme mit Butterverrühren und über die Filletstücke gießen.In der heißen Röhre garen,dabei mehrfach mit dem Fett begießen.Gegen Ende der Bratzeit saure Sahne und Stärkemehl verrühren,den Bratansatz damit löschen und mit Zitronensaft und Salz abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffen oder Baguette.
Bei ca. 150° 30 Min. je nach Größe
Wir filetieren den Hecht nicht, sondern nehmen ihn als ganzes nur ohne Kopf natürlch.
Den Bauch füllen wir zusätzlich mit frischen Kräutern
Dill,Petersilie oder Sellerie je nach Geschmack und
Wunsch. 
__________________
es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter nur schlechte Kleidung
Gruß aus Juchte #h 










1 Hecht ca.1,5 kg oder größer,Salz,40g Speck,
50b Butter oder Margarine,1/8 l saure Sahne,
1,5 Teel. Stärkemehl,Zitronensaft

Den Hecht vorbereiten und filetieren,die Portionen auf beiden Seiten salzen und in eine Pfanne legen.Speckwürfel auslassen,auf kleiner Flamme mit Butterverrühren und über die Filletstücke gießen.In der heißen Röhre garen,dabei mehrfach mit dem Fett begießen.Gegen Ende der Bratzeit saure Sahne und Stärkemehl verrühren,den Bratansatz damit löschen und mit Zitronensaft und Salz abschmecken.
Dazu Kartoffen oder Baguette.
Bei ca. 150° 30 Min. je nach Größe
Wir filetieren den Hecht nicht, sondern nehmen ihn als ganzes nur ohne Kopf natürlch.
Den Bauch füllen wir zusätzlich mit frischen Kräutern
Dill,Petersilie oder Sellerie je nach Geschmack und
Wunsch.


----------



## Angel-Suchti (19. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

Hey Danke für die rezepte!


----------



## schadstoff (19. September 2009)

*AW: gutes hechtrezept*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=161130
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=140889

Schaust du hier und schaust du da und das schmeckt alles wunderbar


----------

